# Taylormade R11s users--question on adjusting driver loft?



## slicer79 (Nov 21, 2012)

Question on the R11s driver, in particular the 10.5 deg version

How low can you set the loft and also how high?

And what deg can it be moved in each step?


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 21, 2012)

can be moved by 1.5 degrees up and down. but remember when moving the loft you also adjust the angle of the clubface. when you decrease the loft you open the clubface and vice versa/


----------



## slicer79 (Nov 21, 2012)

Great thanks, understand it better now. Thinking of buying one in the near future

One other question, if the arrow points at higher setting is that the highest setting? 

Will try post a photo of what I mean as I may not be explaining it very well.  Friend has one but he is clueless on the settings etc. but he hits it great, just not into all the spec stuff. Maybe we'd all be better like him haha!!


----------



## slicer79 (Nov 21, 2012)

Attached photo is what I mean. Can anybody tell me what loft is set on that driver?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 21, 2012)

I can't open close up of pic on my phone will try later. But a 10.5 driver with arrow at standard loft is 10.5, higher is 12 and lower is 9..
The r11 only have 1 degree of change rather than 1.5.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 21, 2012)

In the pic with it on that setting, its on 12deg.


----------



## slicer79 (Nov 21, 2012)

I hit a few shots with it this morning and loved the distance & ball flight I was getting. What is now surprising me is that it was at 12 degrees. My current driver is 10.5 and I would never have thought about going higher. But I was getting about 15 yards extra distance with this 
The other setting was at open+ which I assume is the furthest open it can go


----------



## hovis (Nov 21, 2012)

If you have it on 1.5 higher you need the sole plate on open+ to make the face sit square.  If you go on tm's web site they have a intereactive tuning tool to show you what the ball flight does on different settings


----------



## bigslice (Nov 21, 2012)

dont want to mess with your head, but!!!
each inbetween marking is 0.75 i think


----------



## malek988 (Nov 22, 2012)

i have mine on standard neutral, ive corrected my slice somewhat so on closed it was drawing way to much on closed + i found myself shouting 4 left a lot, its fun to try all the settings on the range, when you find a setting that works keep it there, dont keep messing every time you hit bad shots or youll be messing your self up imo higher is 12* standard is 10.5* lower is 9* hope this helps

the sound this make on the range reminds me some what of the cleaveland hi bore driver, man that thing was loud


----------

